# hemp depot breeders packaging



## loolagigi (Feb 20, 2010)

i have read that hd sends seeds from the breeder, but not in original packaging. is this true?  and why would they do that?  Loola


----------



## subcool (Feb 20, 2010)

Because the packs interfear with there method of shipping, making it to bulky
There rep is pretty solid and there customer base knows the owner deals a straight hand. Hes very high on my list of people trust.

Sub


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2010)

*LF don't list how you got your seeds*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2010)

Just a little reminder to not talk about stealth shipping methods.


----------

